# Radio



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Do you like Radio? Me personal love it BBC 3 radio, my favourite programs are Word and Music so good is poetry with good music rhymes with the theme, as well every week there are good Radio Dramas, good section on art and of course plenty to listening classical music and operas which I enjoying to listening.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I like radio too. I have a very good station here. KUSC.ORG , 24/7 classical music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

At one time, that's all there was, radio and one's imagination.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

As a teen in the 70s I LOVED radio. I especially loved album rock stations and especially free non-commercial stations. I always wanted to be a disc jockey. If that dream of my youth had been realized I probably would be an unhappy disc jockey though unless I worked on the all night shift of a classical station or a college station where the jockey has the freedom to play what he wants and take requests. My main use of radio was to discover new music but with Spotify now I rarely listen to radio because there is just too much to explore on Spotify and I don't have to put up with commercials. I hope the financial prognosticator that predicts Spotify can never make a profit is wrong because it would be a real shame if they ever go out of business. I would really have a hard time adjusting to life without Spotify again.

Kevin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Same here; it really would be a great loss!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

I like the Radio but the only channel I listen to is BBC Radio 3. It's by no means perfect but far better than anything else I have listened to. I was in NYC for 3 years until recently and never found anything to touch the BBC in quality. Being advert-free, this is a big blessing.

The annual "Proms" are essential listening. I think that the quality of the "playlist" programmes has deteriorated over recent years (too many breaks in the music for various reasons, and a narrowing in the range of played, with too many frequent repeats) but I shouldn't complain too much as it's possible to listen again in high definition audio for up to a week after the programme, so that annoying bits can be edited out. Many of the afternoon and evening live concerts are usually worth listening to. During the early hours of the morning they play recordings of live concert material from all over Europe, often involving less well-known composers of the 17th-19th Centuries..

I generally like most of their presenters, although I have a few favourites. I never listen to anything but classical music, as jazz (the other main musical area) holds nothing me. I'm not interested in plays or philosophical discussions or interviews of any description.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> At one time, that's all there was, radio and one's imagination.


apparently, there was a time before that when there wasn't even radio :devil:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I listen to the radio pretty much all the time I can while at work: 105.9 FM in New York - WQXR.org

At home I have better options though, even if only through my tiny - but quite pricey - Bowers & Wilkins computer speakers these days.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> apparently, there was a time before that when there wasn't even radio :devil:


You mean people actually had to make eye contact and communicate with each other?

I believe the media call that "The Dark Ages".


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, I listen to the Radio (here in Germany) when I'm driving in my car. It's the only way to learn about classical works which I do not know yet. At home I do not have time to listen to many works I don't know in order to judge, if I like them or not. And I don't have got many friends who like classical Music as well as me - so I don't get many recommendations.

I learned to appreciate the absolutely exellent Piano-Trios by Mendelssohn-Bartholdy. I never would have listened to them "volotarily" - but when they were played in the Radio I got fascinated !


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You mean people actually had to make eye contact and communicate with each other?".


not if you were a hermit :lol:


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Most of my listening is done on CDs rather than radio, but I do sometimes enjoy Radio 3, particularly on the strength of programs like "Discovering Music" and "Composer of the Week."

The annual Classic FM Hall of Fame is also something of a guilty pleasure, if nothing else so that I can shout angrily at the radio every time something moronic appears in the top 300


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> not if you were a hermit :lol:


Yes. I see your point.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was never one for classical radio. I selfishly want to control what I want to listen to and when.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Add to your pleasures one of the best in the world.

WFMT.com -- free streaming, every day all the day long.

Best regards.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. Chicago and Boston too are havens for classical music, long after NYC gave up.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I really like Radio Swiss Classic. Check out what they play here. http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en I know Bejart would like that station.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm feeling brave & have an umbrella raised against all the bucketloads of scorn heading my way...
*I like Classic FM - it's made me aware of some fabulous classical music, by no means all pops - so there!*


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> The annual Classic FM Hall of Fame is also something of a guilty pleasure, if nothing else so that I can shout angrily at the radio every time something moronic appears in the top 300


Yes, all that modern music! :lol:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

There really should be a Modern only station imo. But like I said before. Last.fm does do a pretty good finding selections off a Composer you like. More true to the genre than Pandora.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Haven't listened to the radio in years. I always play my iPods in the car (I have one for classical and another for all my other stuff). No commercials and nothing I don't want to hear!

That said, PetrB's endorsement of the Chicago station appeals to me - might listen at home. (My computer at work doesn't have speakers.)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

All Classical Portland plays a lot of early modern. But yeah nothing Avant-Garde.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> I'm feeling brave & have an umbrella raised against all the bucketloads of scorn heading my way...
> *I like Classic FM - it's made me aware of some fabulous classical music, by no means all pops - so there!*


It is OK for people beginning,but they are a moronic lot all in all you know --what's wrong with BBC Three which you pay for and is superior ?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I'm feeling brave & have an umbrella raised against all the bucketloads of scorn heading my way...
> *I like Classic FM - it's made me aware of some fabulous classical music, by no means all pops - so there!*


yes, but .... do they still have that ghastly ex-Tory MP as a presenter? (the one who was alleged to wear a Chelsea shirt in bed) - can't remember his name. Oh, and I don't like the way they promote certain 'artists' - it irritated me to have Nicola Benedetti poured down my ears to the exclusion of others. And .... I dislike the clicheed links used to introduce many pieces. in addition .... I don't want to hear the theme from 'Lord of the Rings' or other 'poppy' stuff.

Nope - not even in the car (unless its Jazz Time Requests on Radio 3 :lol


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A link for worldwide online classical radio. :tiphat:

http://www.classical.dj/


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Just discovered this. Yeah I didn't know there was a Living Composers station. Q2 Music. http://www.wqxr.org/#!/articles/q2-music/


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

For music here in the UK it has to be BBC Radio 3. To be honest they play a lot of stuff I don't like (definitely they could ditch the 'jazz' on a Saturday), but I enjoy Building a Library and CD Review, and also Discovering Music has offered some fascinating insight into particular pieces (last year's 'Die Walkure' was so enlightening).
Classic FM is really an easy-listening station; my brother likes it but then his classical music interest is only about short pieces with either a nice tune or a bit of bang-crash-wallop (1812 / Mars).
I also enjoy the radio for discussion - talk radio - and for this I listen to BBC Radio 4 or BBC Radio 5-live (but only sometimes). There used to be an excellent radio station here called Talk Radio which had some great presenters (Dr David Starkey, Tommy Boyd, etc) and some really sharp discussion, but unfortunately it fell victim to the British obsession with dumbing down and turned into TalkSport with wall-to-wall empty analysis about football and pointless 'banter'.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

My local station, WMHT, plays mostly 18th and 19th with some early 20th century thrown in. The mix is fairly decent, but for me, the real highlight is where they broadcast a local concert recording every week!


----------



## kanook (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, I'm listening to it now & it's Top-Notch so far. )


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I was in a home tonight for a dinner party and the family was listening to classical music radio, and I thought, "Wow, they're really young to be doing that," and then I remembered that they're old enough to be grandparents, no matter that in ways other than listening to the radio at home their lifestyle is youngish. I didn't comment on the age thing, of course, but then my wife shocked me by commenting that listening to classical music radio would probably be interesting, so just in case she's right that's going to be something we do now, no matter that I can play exactly the same stuff without commercials and with better sound.... Who knows, maybe the snowman would enjoy summer?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I know it's tangential (erm ... off topic) but there's a really good satellite channel when I visit the out-laws in Poland - Mezzo. Unfortunately, it appears to be unobtainable in the UK, but it has a really good set of programmes on, with many complete performances. Its far better than Sky Arts 2 - pity we can't get it here!


----------



## kanook (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's the ultimate radio experience, "AccuClassical" where you get numerous classical CD's to pick from and hear it from start to finish. Click on the fast forward button to scroll till you see one you like. Click the "Other Channels" tab to pick from numerous catagories from opera to sonatas to concertos to individual composers etc. Click the "Browse Genres" tap for many other kinds of music from Country, Pop, Folk etc. Very easy to navigate and the choices are endless! You can even go to their web site and get free apps so you can use it on your iphone or ipad etc. I've emailed this one to all my friends. Enjoy!

http://v5player.slipstreamradio.com/pop_player/accuclassical/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I enjoy the serendipity of radio and have discovered a lot of interesting music through it. Classical radio isn't quite what it used to be, however. In Boston in the 1970s there were three stations that played classical music almost all day, and each of them broadcast a complete opera every week, including not only the Met and recent record releases but also live performances from various festivals, including Bayreuth. Such wealth in a single locality is just inconceivable now, and I'm glad I was there during that Golden Age.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

A good and free way in my puberty to get to know classical music was the radio. I was raised by that. 

Now I never listen again. Due to a change of course years ago, I think it has become infantile. It had to be more popular, more talk and news in between etc. Wanted to play a CD in the car this week but heard a nice organ piece on the radio. This turned out to be (of course!) by Bach. The presenter said: "quite a heavy composition for the morning, 12 minutes! Normally we wouldn't let this be heard, but people have chosen it". Then came a fake voice that said in an exaggerated way: numberrrr 2xx

It appears that a top 400 has been voted and plays from 400 to 1. I turned off the radio right away.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As I've said many times on here before, I loathe radio (classical, rock, whatever). When I was young, and it was all we had, it had a purpose and introduced me to SOME new music. Now, classical (and rock) stations are just greatest hits stations. Why bother listening to a load of music you don't want to when we have the likes of streaming and YouTube so you can hear exactly what you want, when you want and discover new music in suggestions on both? Radio has no relevance to me anymore. I haven't listened to radio in at least 20 years and don't intend to ever bother again.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

The Metropolitan Opera broadcasts on the radio are always an event I am eager to hear, though I do not listen to them on FM but instead stream them over the Internet. Live opera is exciting, and the best substitute for being there is hearing it live. I've listened to a bunch of operas this way that I might not have heard otherwise. But radio still comprises a tiny minority of the listening I do.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I grew up in Houston, which had awesome radio stations. Not only did you have all the stuff you would expect in a top 5 US market, but there was KPFT public radio that played off the wall stuff from all cultures, KTRU (Rice University) that played punk and new wave, KTSU (Texas Southern Univ) that in the 70s played the hottest funk you ever heard, KUHF (university of Houston) which was all jazz, and THEN came all the regular stuff you're get in a big city

and the best part was that with all the public and university radio station to supplement a major market, you could find the best of anything all day every day AND the DJs weren't afraid of losing thier jobs and getting sent back to Cleveland or wherever like the DJs in Los Angeles, so the jocks took their chances and played really off the wall stuff


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I program most of my listening but wouldn't want to be without 90.5 Classical Music


----------

